# Mommy, what are we doing here?



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok girls, be good, and I'll tell you in a minute what we are doing here......


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

:wub:Oh my goodness, an adorable new family member! How exciting for you-- congratulations! Can't wait to see more pics:clap:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, little babies, I forgot my promise to tell you why we were at the Airport....
yes, you have a new sister, her daddy is DU TRAN Diamond Maltese.

She just flew to California from Orlando Florida, and she is soooo tired.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie! Looks like she's making herself at home already.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Oh my goodness, she is so cute! I just want to snuggle with her. Congratulations!*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Sammy! What a surprise this is. I'm in love with your new girl :wub: What a beautiful, adorable face. How old is she?


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

How adorable!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sammy, What a surprise!!!!! What a cutie- im glad she made it through the flight straight into your arms . How are all the fluffs doing together? Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jenn&lola (Jul 30, 2012)

How precious! Adorable little ones you have there and a beautiful new addition 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Finally, I have been waiting for this. She is adorable Sammy. I love that you took the girls to the airport to meet her. More pics please!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie! You sneaky little secret keeper!
Congratulations!!!!!! Another little lady to spoil rotten. I think this one must be from the breeder from before? I pray she will live a long and happy life w/you and your other girls! Now you can post a million new photos for us! (when she wakes up, of course). Sending you big love!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sammy,
Glad to see your new addition to your loving arms. She is so precious, can't wait for more pictures....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oooo so cute!!! So glad that she's home with you and the girls, what a precious little one!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She is so precious!! :wub: How are your girls taking to her? They look like the are accepting her right away from the pictures! This sure is a surprise!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:cheer::celebrate - fireworCONGRATS!!!!:celebrate - firewor :cheer:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news Sammy on the arrival of your new little fluff!!! I am sure that the "girls" will just love her. What is her name??? Cannot wait to see more pictures. Congratulations Sammy and the very best wishes. She really is one cute little pup.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

More details and pictures, please.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ThatBrunette said:


> More details and pictures, please.


Yes, yes, yes!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili:Congratulations, Sammy. :chili: So any name come to mind yet?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulation's Sammy! She a little doll. Can't wait to hear her name and see more pics.

Laurie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Sammy, can you keep a secret or what????? What a precious little doll she is, now you have three of them. 

Congratulations and best wishes. More pictures please!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! She is adorable. Please post more pics. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy --- I'm so glad that you got the pictures posted. Both Sammy and I have had challenges with recent changes with Photobucket, so I was trying to walk her through how to attach directly on SM. So glad it worked.:thumbsup:

I've had to keep this secret for a few days now, but isn't this little girl just precious.:wub::wub: I understand that she's a retiree that is 3 years old and is currently called "Lisa" -- but since Du has a Vietnamese accent (very thick) -- she doesn't really answer to "Lisa" when Sammy says it. LOL:HistericalSmiley: I know she wants to think of a more Italian sounding name.:chili:
Sammy -- I'm soooooooooooooo happy for you. And I'm so glad that she's fitting right into your household and that the otherr 2 girls seem to like her.:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sammy, I'm so happy for you!!! She is just BEAUTIFUL and such a lucky little girl to have you as her Mommy!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations. She is adorable.:tender:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:Yipeeeeee:chili::chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

My Dear Sammy - I'm so happy for you, dear friend. Your pup is adorable, will fit right in with the other precious babies you have.

Give Dumplin a sweet kiss for me on her tiny wittle head.
Luv ya,


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! You slipped this little one in...without a word!!! :w00t:

She looks like a tiny princess!!! Congratulations!! :chili:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

So cute, and she looks very happy with your other two!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Can't wait to see more pics





TLR said:


> More pics please!





edelweiss said:


> Sammie! You sneaky little secret keeper!
> Now you can post a million new photos for us!





sophiesmom said:


> .... can't wait for more pictures....





Snuggle's Mom said:


> Cannot wait to see more pictures.





ThatBrunette said:


> More details and pictures, please.





ladodd said:


> Can't wait to hear her name and see more pics.
> 
> Laurie





lynda said:


> Wow Sammy, can you keep a secret or what?????
> ...... More pictures please!





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Congratulations!! She is adorable. Please post more pics. :wub:



You have asked for them, so here they are......


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Sammy, I am so so happy for you, she is beautiful (of course you already know that!) and I just know you must be smiling from the inside out. Love all the pics, everyone seems to be having so much fun together!! The work is great, but the rewards are greater!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sammy, your three little ones are just adorable and thanks so much for sharing those pictures with us here on SM!!! How is everyone adjusting??? Looks as though they are all doing fine. Do keep us posted please.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so excited for you! She is just adorable. She looks worn out from her long trip. She found herself a great home. More pictures please!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sammy :wub: she is a precious angel, I could not possibly be more happier for you. She is so cute and looks so darn sweet.

Sammy, I LOVE YOU and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Sammi! What a wonderful fluffy family you have!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats, Sammy!!:chili::chili: She is adorable!:wub: I love having 3!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!! What an awesome little surprise!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Another beautiful Diamond. Congratulations!!!


----------

